# Zilla - HEPA or Potbox or ...



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

You can mount the HEPA assembly under the hood and actuate it with the throttle cable, just like with a potbox. You would drill a hole in the plastic that attaches to the pedal and mount your cable clamp to that. I have seen at least one application that used it that way. This would be something you could fall back to if it didn't fit in place of the standard pedal.


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah Good plan I would go with the hall effect A potbox can wear out and give you trouble jerkiness. They are just plain annoying.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

kittydog42 said:


> You can mount the HEPA assembly under the hood and actuate it with the throttle cable, just like with a potbox. You would drill a hole in the plastic that attaches to the pedal and mount your cable clamp to that. I have seen at least one application that used it that way. This would be something you could fall back to if it didn't fit in place of the standard pedal.


Yea, thats what I was thinking. But its good to know its been done before. 

Pete.


----------

